# GrassTopper from ReelRollers



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For anyone like me who has ever been annoyed with the performance of the Tru-Cut OEM grass catcher, this mod looks pretty impressive.

ReelRollers is making Tru-Cut great again. :thumbup:

https://reelrollers.com/product/grass-topper/

https://youtu.be/3JO6xit5Sec


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

Just ordered mine for my cal trimmer


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

nickmg said:


> Just ordered mine for my cal trimmer


Good point - it looks like they are offering McLane and Cal Trimmer versions as well. :thumbup:


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

Will be a game changer for scalping.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Just ordered one


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Yeah I'm gonna sell my 180c after watching that vid. Truly hilarious&#128514;


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Im waiting for some feedback before I make the purchase.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I think that's fair. Soon we should have a couple hundred in the marketplace and I'm sure the folks on this site will shoot you straight. This has been a product I've been wanting to make for 5+ years but "life" always seemed to pull me away. The idea came from frustration, not because we needed a new product line. That's what I think makes us different. Unlike so many companies who try to push a product into a market, we make products based on our experience as homeowners and lawn enthusiasts looking to fill a void, not just to build a business. The gratification comes from making a product that actually makes reel mowing easier. I have 2 young boys and I don't always have time to blow clippings off my sidewalk or blow the leaf debris off the lawn because I'm rushing to the next game for the kids. The GrassTopper was long overdue to make the grass catcher actually leave a great cut lawn visible when you don't have the time to mow every 3 days or blow the lawn.


----------



## lonnielove (May 8, 2020)

Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

lonnielove said:


> Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow


What size is that? :lol:


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

lonnielove said:


> Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow


Needs a zipper and it can be a competitor in the market.

Unrelated: Has anyone received their GrassTopper yet? Last I heard they were supposed to receive shipment and/or send them out last week but I haven't received one yet.


----------



## Guest (9 mo ago)

lonnielove said:


> Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow


MERICA!


----------



## Guest (9 mo ago)

lonnielove said:


> Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow


*MERICA!*


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

klsmith259 said:


> lonnielove said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this on a FB forum, and I will test it out tomorrow
> ...


I have not received any update on shipment yet.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> > lonnielove said:
> ...


I received mine today.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Next they need a basket catcher kit for Toro 3100d's


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

For those that received their GrassTopper, any feedback?


----------



## Mattopb3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Reelrollers said:


> For those that received their GrassTopper, any feedback?


used mine on my mclane. no complaints when the wind kicked up i was was sprayed in the face with clippings. works as it should


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Minor gripe, but on a Tru-cut I wish the cover over the opening (top) fit and stayed a bit tighter/didn't sag, but the adjustable straps have a level of give in them when they are adjusted. Over the opening maybe some nylon or stretch cord/rope would be better.


----------



## UrAvgLawn (Oct 20, 2021)

@lonnielove what size shirt is that?


----------



## Unkeyamosbikeshop (Oct 1, 2021)

Tried my grass topper on my cal trimmer. It failed miserably most of the clippings went on top of it instead of into the catcher.

Pretty disappointed.

Has anyone with a similar issue found a solution?


----------

